# Young Rooster



## Hubbard25 (May 14, 2013)

I've got a barred rock rooster around 4 months old, I haven't heard him crow or even try to. When do they normally start?


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

Mine started at 7 weeks old so for me that's a late start I have a 2 year old one and he's never crowed in his life


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

I have an 8 week old Austrolorp and he just peeps, no crows


----------



## drob12985 (Jul 6, 2013)

It all depends on how fast they mature. All roosters are different, about like boys going through puberty and their voice changing. 
Usually the first few weeks of crowing will not be a pretty sounding crow lol.


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine will be 8 weeks on Saturday and he's just started making these awful noises - we figure he must be starting to get his big boy voice! I heard it for the first time this morning and my husband heard it yesterday. We still aren't sure what kind of chicken he is, though.


----------



## jaystyles75 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hubbard25 said:


> I've got a barred rock rooster around 4 months old, I haven't heard him crow or even try to. When do they normally start?


We have a brahma rooster we think around the same age, but we don't know for sure. He just started crowing this week. The first time I heard it on Monday it seemed to surprise him. He has been trying a little more each day since. He still sounds like an old fire truck. Not really a crow yet, but I think he'll figure it out


----------



## Hubbard25 (May 14, 2013)

Well I've got two Banty Roos in the same group that kinda bully him if he gets too close to "their" hens. I was wondering if maybe he was so intimidated by them that that could be the reason he's not trying??


----------

